# Magnus the red



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Can I just ask a question that has been on my mind quite some time?

Why does Magnus have giant horns coming out of the nipples on his breast plate? It makes no sense to me and would probably hinder any close combat he found himself in.

Rev


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

He's a giant. He can rolfstomp almost any enemy so I don't think having horns in certain areas would hinder his fighting capabilities (assuming he does have to resort to using his fists rather than his psychic powers)


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Rool of Cool


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Maybe be he's just a horny guy :laugh: ......no?....come on guys, that was a joke, you know, funny?....no still?...fine on my own then *sigh*


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> Can I just ask a question that has been on my mind quite some time?
> 
> Why does Magnus have giant horns coming out of the nipples on his breast plate? It makes no sense to me and would probably hinder any close combat he found himself in.
> 
> Rev


He's got horns on his breastplate for the same reason your avatar has a combo light claw/chain fist.



Angel of Blood said:


> Rool of Cool


I'd rather have horns on my breastplate then the unable to close my hands


----------



## RussElite (Oct 13, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Maybe be he's just a horny guy :laugh: ......no?....come on guys, that was a joke, you know, funny?....no still?...fine on my own then *sigh*


*chortle*


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Maybe be he's just a horny guy :laugh: ......no?....come on guys, that was a joke, you know, funny?....no still?...fine on my own then *sigh*


THIS!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

to impress Lady Gaga?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

haha, ok, so no one has a real explanation? and I would argue that it doesn't look cool, in fact it does indeed look like a Lady Gaga outfit so why the hell is a primarch wearing it? 

when's his next tour then?...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

so Horus has somewhere to hang up his coat


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

It could have something to do with focusing his psych power. The illustrations of the Librarian armor seem to have the same effects at times.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The real question is; Why don`t any of the other Primarchs have nipple horns? :scratchhead:


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> It makes no sense to me


Because that's how John Blanche originally drew him, and fathoming the depths of Mr Blanche's insane mind is going to be less healthy for your sanity than looking Tzeentch in the eye would be.


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

Over Two Meters Tall! said:


> It could have something to do with focusing his psych power. The illustrations of the Librarian armor seem to have the same effects at times.


Through his NIPPLES?

Now that I would like to see... :grin:


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Black Steel Feathers said:


> Through his NIPPLES?


Com'on man, everybody knows nipples are the source of all power. That's why the tv people won't let you see them, they're trying to prevent your brain from asploding!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Dînadan said:


> Because that's how John Blanche originally drew him, and fathoming the depths of Mr Blanche's insane mind is going to be less healthy for your sanity than looking Tzeentch in the eye would be.


another reason blanche should retire


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

MEQinc said:


> Com'on man, everybody knows nipples are the source of all power. That's why the tv people won't let you see them, they're trying to prevent your brain from asploding!


Okay, so the source of all Magnus' power is his nipples, and the impractical horns are to channel said powers? Okay, that makes great big load of no sense at all.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

now i know magnus was holding back when he fought russ
he didn't use his trump card...warp lightning from his nipple horns!


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

You think Magnus' nipple horns are intense? Wait till he whips out the tassels and starts doing his primarch gigolo dance. Entire star systems have surrendered purely to make him stop.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Haha, man, this has really cleared things up!! all my librarians shall have nipple horns in future!!


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> Haha, man, this has really cleared things up!! all my librarians shall have nipple horns in future!!


Not that good an idea - obviously the real reason Magnus only has one eye is because he tripped and fell on his nipple horns; that stuff about sacrificing it to Tzeentch in a daemonic pact is just a cover story


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Who said they would hinder him in close combat? He probably lifts people up (he's a giant) and impales them on said armor-horns.


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

what about that they stop him from falling on his face & damaging his only eye if he falls over?


----------



## mob16151 (Oct 20, 2011)

I've heard Prospero gets quite chilly at night. :victory:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Who gives a shit about close combat aswell when you can take your opponent apart atom by atom


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

mob16151 said:


> I've heard Prospero gets quite chilly at night. :victory:


Do I really want to ask you what you mean?


----------



## mob16151 (Oct 20, 2011)

Black Steel Feathers said:


> Do I really want to ask you what you mean?


 
Lol, I doubt you need to.


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm afraid I do.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Black Steel Feathers said:


> I'm afraid I do.












That about do it?


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh, I get it now... 

But it just raises more questions- about her AND Magnus... :shok:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

haha, well I was just re-reading A Thousand Sons and came across teh line "the horns on Magnus's breast were thrusting"... :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

TheReverend said:


> haha, well I was just re-reading A Thousand Sons and came across teh line "the horns on Magnus's breast were thrusting"... :laugh::laugh:


To quote/paraphrase Rimmer, "...And then there' something to cheer you right up again."

I gotta quote this...


----------

